# OMT/CMTTITAN Maßrahmen Erfahrung?



## Tippi29 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Hat sich hier schon mal jemand von der Firma OMT (Lübeck) / CMTTitan(Vertrieb-Frankreich) einen MTB/RR Rahmen auf Maß schweißen lassen und kann mir über die Verarbeitung und Service was sagen?www.omt.de
 und
www.cmttitan.com
Made in Germany?
Gab zu OMT schon mal einen Beitrag im Classic Forum, hilft mir aber nicht wirklich weiter. 

Danke

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Sahnie (20. Dezember 2007)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat sich hier schon mal jemand von der Firma OMT (Lübeck) / CMTTitan(Vertrieb-Frankreich) einen MTB/RR Rahmen auf Maß schweißen lassen und kann mir über die Verarbeitung und Service was sagen?www.omt.de
> und
> ...



In der Tour war meiner Erinnerung nach mal ein Bericht. Der macht wohl sonst was in Richtung Zahnersatz oder ähnlich. Qualität wurde gelobt. Ist aber alles schon eine Ewigkeit her, aber scheinbar hat sich der Laden gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tippi29 (20. Dezember 2007)

Genau das ist mein Problem , ich finde keine aktuellen Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen von OMT.Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt noch was.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## newone (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Hast du eventuell etwaige Preise de Firma?
Die Bilder der Schweissnähte sehen ja vielversprechend aus.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Tippi29 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Micha!

Vor 2 Jahren war der Preis für einen OMT Rahmen um die 1150 Euro. 
Was sie jetzt kosten,kann ich dir nicht sagen.Finde das für einen Maß-Titanrahmen aber sehr günstig.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Comandantereck (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Da ich die Tochter von Herrn Repenning (Firmeninhaber) sehr gut kenne bin ich auch auf die Firma OMT aufmerksam geworden. Natürlich habe ich mir dann auch mal den Betrieb zeigen lassen und die Rahmen intensiver begutachtet. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nicht viele Menschen die im Umgang mit Titan ähnlich viel Fachwissen haben wie Herr Repenning (als Chemiker bin ich natürlich auch sonst sehr interessiert was die übrigen Arbeiten von OMT angehen). Nicht aus Zufall ist das ein vielgelobter mittelständischer Betrieb der mit sehr vielen namhaften Herrstellern zusammenarbeitet und allein die Analysenmethoden die dort zur Verfügung stehen lassen wohl die meisten universitären Institute blass aussehen. Das soll jetzt keine Schleichwerbung sein, die Firma verdient ihr Geld bestimmt nicht mit Fahrradrahmen-was ja auch die Preise schon suggerieren-sondern der Rahmenbau ist da reine Passion und Hobby.

Da mich dieser Besuch vollständig überzeugt hat, habe ich mir dann natürlich auch einen MTB-Rahmen auf Maß schweissen lassen. Und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich in keinster Weise enttäuscht wurde. Maßhaltigkeit, Verarbeitung-alles top.Da ich mit 2m auch nicht gerade einen kleinen Rahmen benötige und mir die Steifigkeit sehr wichtig ist, geht auch das Gewicht von 1710g mehr als in Ordnung (22 Zoll). Allerdings darf man keine Moots-Schweissnähte erwarten-so optisch perfekt sind sie nicht-aber das ist hier ein Vergleich auf höchstem Niveau. Dafür ist OMT wohl der einzige Titanrahmenbauer der den Titandioxid-Gehalt in der Schweissnaht (verantwortlich für Sprödbruch und daher das eigentliche Qualitätskriterium) kontrolliert und optimiert hat.

Ich kann gerne mal  versuchen morgen ein paar Bilder einzustellen. Und natürlich werden alle Rahmen in Lübeck geschweisst. Man sollte bei einer Bestellung nur wissen was man haben will, vielleicht nicht jeden Zuganschlag durchdiskutieren und bedenken, dass Herr Repenning sehr wenig Zeit hat (wer also ein zweistündiges Beratungsgespräch sucht wird dort sicherlich nicht fündig).

Hoffe das hat Dir in Deiner Entscheidungsfindung etwas geholfen.

Viele Grüße

Michael




Tippi29 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat sich hier schon mal jemand von der Firma OMT (Lübeck) / CMTTitan(Vertrieb-Frankreich) einen MTB/RR Rahmen auf Maß schweißen lassen und kann mir über die Verarbeitung und Service was sagen?www.omt.de
> und
> ...


----------



## Tippi29 (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo Michael.

Danke für deinen Bericht zu OMT.Hört sich sehr gut an.
Was ich bis jetzt auf Fotos von OMT gesehen habe, war von den Schweißnähten her immer sehr gut.
Auch das Gewicht des Rahmens bei 22" ist für mich O.K.
Bin schon auf die Foto`s gespannt.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Comandantereck (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

hier nun die Bilder


----------



## Lateralus (6. Januar 2008)

Wo genau?


----------



## Tippi29 (7. Januar 2008)

Geduld! 

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Tippi29 (13. Januar 2008)

Jetzt ist es soweit! Hier ein par Bilder von einem OMT Titan-Rahmen!

Die Fotos wurden mir von Michael zur Verfügung gestellt. Vielen Dank!







































Der Rahmen sieht sehr sauber verarbeitet aus: schöne Schweißnähte und ein edles Finish. Ich gehe davon aus das so ein Rahmen ungefähr 1150 kostet. Vor Weihnachten hab ich von OMT ein paar Infos angefordert hab aber bis jetzt leider noch nichts bekommen. Ich werde Euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten. Noch ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüße Tippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Tipp Juchem baut auch Rahmen nach Maß http://www.juchem-bike.de/


----------



## cluso (14. Januar 2008)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es soweit! Hier ein par Bilder von einem OMT Titan-Rahmen!
> 
> Die Fotos wurden mir von Michael zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt. Vielen Dank!
> 
> ...



Sehen doch Top aus die NÃ¤hte fÃ¼r die Preisklasse = 

Was allerdings "etwas" bescheuert ist fÃ¼r mich nicht Franzosen: www.cmttitan.com Deutsche Ãberschrift aber franzÃ¶sischer Text. Ganz Toll. 



maddda schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp Juchem baut auch Rahmen nach MaÃ http://www.juchem-bike.de/



Ach nee, auch Titan?


----------



## Tippi29 (14. Januar 2008)

maddda schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp Juchem baut auch Rahmen nach Maß http://www.juchem-bike.de/



Juchem und Titan-Bikes auf Maß ist mir jetzt auch neu. 

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## kodak (15. Januar 2008)

sehr schoene Schweissnaehte am OMT, gar keine Frage ... sorry aber trotzdem die Frage wie schwer ist den der Rahmen, irgendwie muss der Preis ja eine Grundlage haben, 1150,- fuer in D produzierten Titanrahmen klingt nach dem Superschnapper, dafuer gibt es aber irgendwie zu wenig davon in freier Wildbahn, irgendwie passt es fuer mich nicht, sorry fuer die Suche nach dem Haken aber Material und Arbeitszeit kosten nun einmal Geld !
JUCHEM und Titan moechte ich mir nicht vorstellen, war da nicht jemand der immer mal die Firma wieder im Forum ins Gespraech bringt?

Percy


----------



## Comandantereck (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Percy!

Mein Rahmen wiegt in 22 Zoll und in robuster Ausführung 1710g. Ein Moots würde in der Größe sicherlich 1900-2000g wiegen, vom Gewicht her sehe ich also keine Nachteile. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es einfach daran liegt, dass die Firma OMT ihr Geld mit anderen Dingen Geld verdient und vor allem in anderen Größenordnung wirtschaftet als eine kleine Titanschmiede. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist das eher Passion von Herrn Repenning als denn Mittel Geld zu verdienen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch wieder ein sehr schöner Beleg dafür, was manche Waren kosten und wie die Gewinnmargen. Die Verbreitung als Argument für die Güte einer Ware heranzuziehen ist ja nun definitiv der falsche Ansatz. Ein Reset-Steuersatz ist konstruktiv einem King klar überlegen, wenn auch etwas schwerer, und trotzdem fährt alle Welt King (und ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich fahre beide Steuersätze). Beim Bike spielen ja auch Emotionen kräftig mit und wenn man schon Titan fährt dann darf es ja auch gerne etwas kultiges wie Moots, Litespeed, Merlin, Seven...sein. Ich kann gut verstehen, dass man bei dem Preis argwöhnisch wird, aber für mich war das ein Top-Deal.

Viele Grüße

Michael     





kodak schrieb:


> sehr schoene Schweissnaehte am OMT, gar keine Frage ... sorry aber trotzdem die Frage wie schwer ist den der Rahmen, irgendwie muss der Preis ja eine Grundlage haben, 1150,- fuer in D produzierten Titanrahmen klingt nach dem Superschnapper, dafuer gibt es aber irgendwie zu wenig davon in freier Wildbahn, irgendwie passt es fuer mich nicht, sorry fuer die Suche nach dem Haken aber Material und Arbeitszeit kosten nun einmal Geld !
> JUCHEM und Titan moechte ich mir nicht vorstellen, war da nicht jemand der immer mal die Firma wieder im Forum ins Gespraech bringt?
> 
> Percy


----------



## cluso (15. Januar 2008)

Comandantereck schrieb:


> Hallo Percy!
> 
> Mein Rahmen wiegt in 22 Zoll und in robuster Ausführung 1710g. Ein Moots würde in der Größe sicherlich 1900-2000g wiegen, vom Gewicht her sehe ich also keine Nachteile. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es einfach daran liegt, dass *die Firma OMT ihr Geld mit anderen Dingen Geld verdient und vor allem in anderen Größenordnung wirtschaftet als eine kleine Titanschmiede*. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist das eher Passion von Herrn Repenning als denn Mittel Geld zu verdienen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch wieder ein sehr schöner Beleg dafür, was manche Waren kosten und wie die Gewinnmargen. Die Verbreitung als Argument für die Güte einer Ware heranzuziehen ist ja nun definitiv der falsche Ansatz. Ein Reset-Steuersatz ist konstruktiv einem King klar überlegen, wenn auch etwas schwerer, und trotzdem fährt alle Welt King (und ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich fahre beide Steuersätze). Beim Bike spielen ja auch Emotionen kräftig mit und wenn man schon Titan fährt dann darf es ja auch gerne etwas *kultiges wie Moots, Litespeed, Merlin, Seven*...sein. *Ich kann gut verstehen, dass man bei dem Preis argwöhnisch wird, aber für mich war das ein Top-Deal*.
> 
> ...




Das OMT sieht schon sauber gemacht aus aber ja die Emotionen
fehlen.

Wer sich für Titan interessiert will Emotionen (so meine Meinung).

Rewel versteht es z.B. langsam diese Emotionen zu transportieren.
Handmade in Südtirol etc..

Kocmo präsentiert sich als Werkzeugrad für Racer und das das Marketing bei den Amis immer schon gut war ist jedem klar.

Der Preis des OMTs ist schon sehr verlockend, bin grad hin und hergerissen ob ich das Konzept gut finde oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Das OMT sieht schon sauber gemacht aus aber ja die Emotionen
> fehlen.
> 
> Wer sich für Titan interessiert will Emotionen (so meine Meinung).
> ...


 kann da nur unterschreiben und eine abivalenz ist vorhanden warum? ganz einfach , soll ich es gut finden , wenn ein passionierter nebenbei ti-rahmen macht oder nicht?? oder soll ich nur die hartverdienenden kleinen  supporten... nicht so wichtig, das leben stellt andere herausfordernden fragen....
@ michael auch deine worte ganz wahr! topdeal ganz klar Glückwunsch


----------



## kodak (15. Januar 2008)

@michael
verstehe es bitte nicht falsch, finde es sehr gut das sich das jemand antut, also aus Passion nebenbei Raeder baut, die 1a verarbeitet sind, leicht und in Deutschland fertigt.
Titan ist Emotion, gar keine Frage ... die Frage ist nur warum weiss es niemand? Bei meiner Suche nach Titanbauern war ich damals auch bei OMT gelandet, im Internet gesucht und nahezu nichts gefunden. Also Deine Rohre sind also auf alle Faelle konifiziert wuerde ich denken bei dem Gewicht, also kann ich nicht irgendwelches Rundmaterial nehmen und fertig, Titan hat einen recht hohen Einstandspreis von sich aus, ich brauche Edelgas und einen erstklassigen Schweisser, ich habe Sozialabgaben und Steuern, dazu noch Zeit ... ich verstehe das also so das er keine Werbung macht, damit die Rahmen ganz wenige bleiben damit der Zuschuss oder das Nullsummenspiel nicht zu gross wird, sonst bin ich naemlich irgendwann pleite.
Wie geschrieben, Klasse Leistung die man da sieht, zu einem Spitzenpreis ... das Image der Amis (sorry wenn ich jetzt einigen auf die Fuesse trete) ist mir auch zu gekuenstelt, Jeff Jones baut Klasse Raeder, hat eine voellig eigene Linie, kann prima fahren ... finde es gut das er Raeder verkauft und davon Leben kann, mir waere es aber eindeutig zu viel (5000 $).
Mal sehen wann mir ein OMT mal ueber den Weg laeuft, war da nicht mal eine Ti-Treffen angedacht am Bodensee ...

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2008)

@Percy
 Ja das Ti-Treffen am Bodensee werde ich und Cluso und TI-Freak im Februar verkünden wie versprochen
 werde ein spez.fred eröffnen oder den mod. fragen ob man was einrichten kann.
 erbitte um geduld


----------



## drepenning (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich melde mich mal selbst. E ist natürlich Klasse, dass unsere Rahmen von Euch solch gutes Echo finden!! tatsächlich ist es so wie Michael schreibt: der Rahmenbau gehört bei uns in der Fabrik zu einer Randerscheinung (guckt mal unter www.omt.de); aber Materialien und der fachgerechte Umgang mit ihnen gehören zu unserer Passion. Es erstaunt mich, dass Euch der Preis irritiert: wir haben kein großes Vertriebsnetz, betreiben im Radsport kein Marketing und verkaufen in Deutschland direkt ab Fabrik und möchten uns nicht stundenlang in Gespräche um Nichtigkeiten verwickeln lassen. dafür gibt`s aber ertklassige Qualität von einem Betrieb, der alle Zertifizierungen im Bereich Medizin, KFZ und Luftfahrt hat. Ich weiß, dass ist etwas spröde, aber die Leidenschaft steckt im hergestellten Produkt und in Eurer Zufriedenheit, sofern Ihr einen Rahmen von uns fahrt.
Detlev (Repenning)


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2008)

drepenning schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich melde mich mal selbst. E ist natürlich Klasse, dass unsere Rahmen von Euch solch gutes Echo finden!! tatsächlich ist es so wie Michael schreibt: der Rahmenbau gehört bei uns in der Fabrik zu einer Randerscheinung (guckt mal unter www.omt.de); aber Materialien und der fachgerechte Umgang mit ihnen gehören zu unserer Passion. Es erstaunt mich, dass Euch der Preis irritiert: wir haben kein großes Vertriebsnetz, betreiben im Radsport kein Marketing und verkaufen in Deutschland direkt ab Fabrik und möchten uns nicht stundenlang in Gespräche um Nichtigkeiten verwickeln lassen. dafür gibt`s aber ertklassige Qualität von einem Betrieb, der alle Zertifizierungen im Bereich Medizin, KFZ und Luftfahrt hat. Ich weiß, dass ist etwas spröde, aber die Leidenschaft steckt im hergestellten Produkt und in Eurer Zufriedenheit, sofern Ihr einen Rahmen von uns fahrt.
> Detlev (Repenning)


 das nen ich mal ne info aus erster hand oder mund  
 willkommen bei den titan-irren


----------



## Tippi29 (16. Januar 2008)

drepenning schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich melde mich mal selbst. E ist natürlich Klasse, dass unsere Rahmen von Euch solch gutes Echo finden!! tatsächlich ist es so wie Michael schreibt: der Rahmenbau gehört bei uns in der Fabrik zu einer Randerscheinung (guckt mal unter www.omt.de); aber Materialien und der fachgerechte Umgang mit ihnen gehören zu unserer Passion. Es erstaunt mich, dass Euch der Preis irritiert: wir haben kein großes Vertriebsnetz, betreiben im Radsport kein Marketing und verkaufen in Deutschland direkt ab Fabrik und möchten uns nicht stundenlang in Gespräche um Nichtigkeiten verwickeln lassen. dafür gibt`s aber ertklassige Qualität von einem Betrieb, der alle Zertifizierungen im Bereich Medizin, KFZ und Luftfahrt hat. Ich weiß, dass ist etwas spröde, aber die Leidenschaft steckt im hergestellten Produkt und in Eurer Zufriedenheit, sofern Ihr einen Rahmen von uns fahrt.
> Detlev (Repenning)



Danke für die Info`s! 

Liegt der Preis für einen Maßrahmen auch 2008 bei 1150 Euro?
Ich würde mir gerne einen meiner Stahlrahmen in Titan bauen/schweißen lassen.
Wie lange müßte ich auf einen Titanrahmen von euch warten ,bis ich ihn bekomme?

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2008)

... dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glueck mit einer Anfrage ;-) ... finde es uebrigens sehr nett das der Chef persoenlich hier zu uns spricht, hat man ja nun wirklich nicht oft ...
Also meine Frage waere ob auch andere Produkte im Fahrradbereich moeglich sind, ganz speziell wuerde ich mich fuer eine Starrgabel interessieren, aus Titan natuerlich ;-).

Danke

Percy


----------



## cluso (16. Januar 2008)

@Repenning

Vielen Dank für ihre Stellungnahme. 

Sachlich direkt auf den Punkt gebracht ohne viel Tamtam und das vom Chef persönlich.

Von mir ein klares: 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## drepenning (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
leider etwas verspÃ¤tet, aber hier meine Antwort zu den  offenen Fragen:
1. Preis: sorry, die Titanpreise explodieren seit 2 jahren regelrecht: daher liegt unser Preis mit MwSt. 2008 bei 1285â¬, auch mit SonderwÃ¼nschen
2. eine Starrgabel ist mÃ¶glich; Ã¼ber den Preis kann ich noch nichts sagen
3. richtet bitte Eure Anfragen dann bitte direkt an [email protected] oder [email protected]
Detlev Repenning


----------



## kodak (31. Januar 2008)

... kurzes Fazit meiner Erfahrungen bisher:

habe OMT eine Anfrage nach einer Titanstarrgabel geschickt, hatte 2 Modelllvarianten zur Auswahl gestellt, die bekannte KOCMO Kabel und die von Demonchaux Components 







Dr. Reppening hat dies mit seinen Leuten besprochen und technologisch ist die BoxType Gabel besser umsetzbar, der Preis wurde auf faire 300 Euro festgelegt (KOCMO direkt in Russland www.rapid-titan.ru ca. 170 Euro, hier 390,-). So bin ich jetzt noch ein wenig am Geometriefeilen (Einbauhoehe, da eventuell 29" LR rein soll) und dann werde ich bestellen. Lieferzeit sind angenehme 4-5 Wochen ...

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden ...

Percy (immer noch ueberrascht, das so etwas in Deutschland geht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebseb (28. November 2009)

...ich grübel auch gerade...könnte einen OMT gebraucht bekommen...sieht übel aus, war mal lackiert und ist schlecht abgebeizt....könnte man sowas strahlen ohne Gefahr an die Substanz zu gehen und wäre er dann wieder ansehnlich?....was würde sowas kosten?


----------



## cluso (29. November 2009)

sebseb schrieb:


> ...ich grübel auch gerade...könnte einen OMT gebraucht bekommen...sieht übel aus, war mal lackiert und ist schlecht abgebeizt....könnte man sowas strahlen ohne Gefahr an die Substanz zu gehen und wäre er dann wieder ansehnlich?....was würde sowas kosten?



Würde sagen strahlen sollte problemlos möglich sein. Zu den Kosten mit denen du rechnen musst kann ich dir nichts sagen.


----------



## Rutil (29. November 2009)

Glasperlstrahlen geht auf jeden Fall. Da Titan ja eher entspannt auf scharfe Reinigungsmittel und Ähnliches reagiert, könnte es einen Versuch wert sein, die Lackreste zu entfernen und den Rahmen, so er trotzdem noch unansehnlich ist, mit Scotchbrite behandeln.


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. November 2010)

hallo liebe titan-irren 

wollte den thread mal wieder kurz aufleben lassen weil wir bei o.m.t dieses "randprodukt" nicht länger als randprodukt betreiben möchten. im gegenteil. wir würden uns freuen wenn wieder mehr deutsches titan auf den strassen und trails rollt!! die qualität ist gleich geblieben und der preis nach wie vor unschlagbar günstig wenn auch durch rohstoffpreise eine leichte steigerung sein musste! trotz kurzer vertriebswege wollen wir doch auch leben 

*mit anderen worten....... 
o.m.t wird jetzt im titan rahmenbau wieder voll aktiv werden!!! anfragen können direkt an mich gestartet werden!!
*

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Rutil (22. November 2010)

Na, das hört man gern!
Preise, techn. Daten und Möglichkeiten würden mich sehr interessieren. Gerne per PN oder Mail.


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. November 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> o.m.t wird jetzt im titan rahmenbau wieder voll aktiv werden!!!



Das klingt außerordentlich vielversprechend! Es war schade, dass das Thema vorübergehend keine große Rolle mehr spielte...


----------



## sebseb (22. November 2010)

Na, dann weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wenden kann, wenn ich fragen bei der Restaurierung meines OMT-Rahmens habe.....   



KingCAZAL schrieb:


> hallo liebe titan-irren
> 
> wollte den thread mal wieder kurz aufleben lassen weil wir bei o.m.t dieses "randprodukt" nicht länger als randprodukt betreiben möchten. im gegenteil. wir würden uns freuen wenn wieder mehr deutsches titan auf den strassen und trails rollt!! die qualität ist gleich geblieben und der preis nach wie vor unschlagbar günstig wenn auch durch rohstoffpreise eine leichte steigerung sein musste! trotz kurzer vertriebswege wollen wir doch auch leben
> 
> ...


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. November 2010)

Restaurierung? Die Rahmen halten ewig


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Das klingt außerordentlich vielversprechend! Es war schade, dass das Thema vorübergehend keine große Rolle mehr spielte...



wir betrachten das als "Schaffenspause"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (22. November 2010)

Rutil schrieb:


> Na, das hört man gern!
> Preise, techn. Daten und Möglichkeiten würden mich sehr interessieren. Gerne per PN oder Mail.



Du hast eine PN

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## sebseb (22. November 2010)

ja, aber der Einschub im Sattelrohr  muß neu bei mir und das Sattelrohr ist auch leicht oval oben.....zudem habe ich nie eine Antwort von OMT auf meine Mail erhalten für welche Gabel-Einbauhöhen die Rahmen gedacht waren (Rahmennnummer 501128)....

PS: ...ach ja, könnte ich an den Rahmen Gewinde anschweißen lassen für Gepäckträger und kann man die originale OMT Titansattelstütze eigentlich richten? Die ist nämlich auch leicht verzogen.....


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. November 2010)

werde mich mal schlau machen.

schreib mir zur erinnerung mal an *t.roche bei omt.de*


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## pfiffikus (23. November 2010)

na das hört sich gut an. da freu ick mir.... 
ich hätte auch ne defekte sattelstütze die mal ganz geschweißt werden könnte...
und interesse an eine starrgabel für meins:



(stand endsommer 2010)
ne rahmennummer gibts bei mir übrigens nicht.
gibts schon eine preisliste?


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. November 2010)

Selbstverständlich werden wir auch für unsere Kunden (wieder) da sein, aber in erster Linie wollen wir Geld durch Rahmenverkäufe verdienen 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2010)

bei allem respekt
was soll an diesen rahmen so toll sein, ausser das sie made in germany sind? 
 kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (23. November 2010)

hallo DON TRAILO,

der werkstoff TITAN ist bei vielen nunmal eine sehr emotionale sache. die großen weltcupsiege finden auf kohlenstoff statt. TITAN ist auch nicht immer der leichteste werkstoff, aber sicher der langlebigste.

fakt ist, dass die o.m.t rahmen qualitativ sehr hochwertig verarbeitet sind und sehr erschwinglich. wir wollen weder ramschhandel betreiben noch völlig überteuert sein. wir wollen wie jedes andere unternehmen wirtschaftlich arbeiten und fair geld verdienen.

es werden und können sich nicht alle für o.m.t rahmen entscheiden. das können wir vermutlich (noch) nicht, aber wir wollen von anfang an top qualität zu gutem preis verkaufen.

was daran so toll ist entscheidet jeder für sich persönlich 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## nebeljäger (23. November 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> fakt ist, dass die o.m.t rahmen qualitativ sehr hochwertig verarbeitet sind und sehr erschwinglich.....



na dann sind wir mal neugierig Rahmendetails und Preise zu sehen um das Preisleistungsverhältniss mit anderen vergleichen zu können.

PS: 
Don was über Titan und Emotionen zu erzählen, ist wie Brad Pitt was über die Vorzüge seiner Frau bei lustigen Spielchen in Schlafstätten zu erklären


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. November 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> TITAN ist bei vielen nunmal eine sehr emotionale sache.



Das wirst Du Don nicht erklären müssen, Thierry.

Ich persönlich freue mich über die Rückkehr von o.m.t in den Fahrradbereich, da ich damit die Hoffnung verbinde, hier eventuell auf schöne und individuelle Lösungen zu treffen, die anderweitig nicht zu erhalten sind.


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. November 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Don was über Titan und Emotionen zu erzählen



Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> wie Brad Pitt was über die Vorzüge seiner Frau ... zu erklären



Bei Zugrundelegung der öffentlich zugänglichen Informationen erscheint es mir persönlich bis zum heutigen Tag unerklärlich, warum sich Herr Pitt in dieser Hinsicht umorientiert hat.


----------



## nebeljäger (23. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Bei Zugrundelegung der öffentlich zugänglichen Informationen erscheint es mir persönlich bis zum heutigen Tag unerklärlich, warum sich Herr Pitt in dieser Hinsicht umorientiert hat.



Emotionen, was sonst.... wie bei uns Ti Verrückten halt, die einen so die andern anders...


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. November 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> die einen so die andern anders...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2010)

mann nun bin ich aber echt cleverer KingCAZAL
fühle mich wie kolumbus als er das land betreten hat
details bitte preise
und ein wenig devotheit
grazie


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. November 2010)

dann ist ja alles gesagt und wir sind alle einer meinung


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mann nun bin ich aber echt cleverer KingCAZAL
> fühle mich wie kolumbus als er das land betreten hat
> details bitte preise
> und ein wenig devotheit
> grazie



also preise werden um die 1.300-1.500 sich im schnitt einpendeln. es wird für standard-maßrahmen (was für ein unsinniges wort eigentlich) ein fixpreis geben, der eher bei 1.300,--  angesiedelt sein wird.

@Don
willste kein 29" Titan aufbauen 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2010)

in der tat baue ich mir ein 29er ti auf diesen winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (23. November 2010)

warum nur weiss der das.....der KingCazal wurde von ausserirdischen geschickt um uns allen Titanrahmen zu schenken....

schöne Vorstellung...

hätte auch gern einen 29er Titan, dieser dürfte aber für den Entwickler ein ziemliches Abenteuer werden....


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. November 2010)

ausserirdisch - JA
schenken - NEIN


----------



## nebeljäger (23. November 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ausserirdisch - JA
> schenken - NEIN



Abenteurer?


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. November 2010)

belgier


----------



## singlestoph (23. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in der tat baue ich mir ein 29er ti auf diesen winter



Teufelszeux



			
				Nebelbutz schrieb:
			
		

> hätte auch gern einen 29er Titan, dieser dürfte aber für den Entwickler ein ziemliches Abenteuer werden....



du darfst mal mit meinem karatemonkey rumfahren ....


----------



## pfiffikus (24. November 2010)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich werden wir auch für unsere Kunden (wieder) da sein, aber in erster Linie wollen wir Geld durch Rahmenverkäufe verdienen
> 
> 
> LG
> KingCAZAL



ja, das versteh ich schon...
aber in allererster linie: wie siehts mit dem thema gabel (starr und in schön) aus? canti und oder disc, versch. einbauhöhen etc.. gehört für mich zu einem (ti)rahmen irgendwie dazu.
und 2te frage: rahmen aller art? rennrad, mtb, crosser, 29er, etc? bonanzarad?


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. November 2010)

also im prinzip könnten wir auch ein kinderdreirad bauen. so stand es mal im thread 

aber wir wollen uns auch nicht verzetteln.

LG
KingCAZAL


----------

